# Sticky  Things that saved my home! Solving Urine Problems



## Annissa

Since inappropriate urination often occurs because of a urinary tract infection, the mods felt that this should be a sticky in both the Behavior and Health & Nutrition Forums. 

If your cat is urinating outside the box, the very first step is to head to the vet to rule out a urinary tract infection. 

Thank you to Celebsilmare for sharing her experience with us.



Celebsilmare said:


> I know that typically this forum hosts questions and concerns. I though it should include some praise for behavior fixes that work.
> 
> Until about a month ago, I was having to deal with my cats peeing on EVERYTHING. I tried vinegar first, no luck. Resolve, no luck, pet odor carpet cleaner, no luck. Enzymatic spray, nothing. I was going out of my mind! I was honestly at the point where I thought I was going to have to get rid of my cats to keep my things from being ruined all the time. But then I decided to go on the offensive, rather than lose my babies.
> 
> Here's the solution I found. I posted this in one thread, but I thought that this post could help more people who may not think they have any other recourse. You have to do this all on one night.
> 
> 1) Have the following items ready:
> Nature's Miracle Just for Cats
> A little battery powered blacklight (real blacklight not incandescent)
> Deep cleaning machine (I like the little green machine)
> Cat Attract litter (enough for all boxes)
> http://www.preciouscat.com
> A litter box for every cat + 1 (yes that many)
> Lots of pennies
> 2) Confine cats to one room
> 3) Set up one box with cat attract and run other's through dishwasher.
> This will clean all smells off of it and insure only the cat attract smell
> is being picked up by the cat. Fill boxes and do the other the same
> way, using ONLY the cat attract litter. Vary litter levels.
> 4) Have pennies in pocket, blacklight in one hand, Nature's Miracle in the
> other.
> 5) Turn off lights and get low to the floor. Start in a corner of one room
> and continue throughout rest of home.
> Every spot that glows green or shows up black, spray. Then place a
> penny on top of the spot. Do this until you have gotten every spot
> with the cleaner. Be sure to soak the spot, not just spray.
> 6) Once you are satisfied that you have found all the spots, Turn the
> lights back on. There's a penny on every spot to be cleaned.
> 7) Let spray sit for 15 minutes and set-up deep cleaning machine.
> 8 Go over every spot that you have marked. Be sure to clean each spot
> a few times and suck as much water out as you can. (The water will be
> gross) I usually leave the penny and go back to each spot until the
> water comes out mostly clear.
> 9) Place litter boxes in the places that were the most soiled. The cat likes
> go there, so let it. Just using the box instead of the floor.
> 10) Throw out anything that will not come completely clean! If it won't
> come clean, the cat will continue to use it.
> 11) Do furniture the same way as above.
> 12) Do the room they were confined in last.
> 
> At this point, your home is clean of the smell. You can now rule out smell as a culprit. Now you can watch and see if there is any improvement.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I hope it helps someone.
> 
> Lenore


----------



## Anita

*Things that saved my home, solving urination problems*

What a wonderful article, with eight cats i do have the occasional problem, and really do not know which cat is misbehaving. I did go out and buy the green machine, but do not know where to buy a black light.
I have printed out this article, laminated it and keep it with me. Thank you so much, like you I would never "get rid of" my family, this will make life a little easier. :lol:


----------



## Celebsilmare

Sorry, I should have put that in. I picked up the hand held blacklight at Petsmart. 
As far as Feliway, it may have helped if it were only one cat once and a while, but I have 3 and it was several times a day because they were reusing spots I didn't clean well enough. They smelled it there and thought it was ok to go there again. Once I cleaned everything thoroughly though, it has all but stopped. (it picked up when I moved and stopped again once they calmed down) I know others have had some wonderful success with it though, so I am NOT trying to discourage it's use. Merely saying in my case it wasn't enough.

Thanks all for your questions and comments. Fortunately my problem is better since I did this long process and changed litters, just wanted to help others who were in my boat.


----------



## jamdan

I have a problem with the cats going over the side of the litter box.

I put plastic carpet runners under the litter boxes.

I have to resort to getting tubs with taller sides. I just can't find a manufacturers' box that is tall enough.

I have one new tub that is a little hard for them to get into and I am going to try sticking a stool next to it.

My mom found a hooded model at garage sale that may work, but the height is questionable.

I'll have to try the four box plan as I have three cats.

I am new to the forum and feel glad that at least my cats are getting in the box.


----------



## Doeremi

Sometimes you can find the blacklights at novelty shops/halloween places. But I'm pretty sure I've seen them at shop that sell lava lamps, etc and places that open up just to sell Halloween items.


----------



## DesnBaby

Super Cat Urine Prevention Tips 
Mike Taylor 
Many times cat owners are at a loss as to why their cat doesn't use their litter box. Here are some great tips that can help you solve the problem. 

The litter box is the first thing you should check. It should be in a quiet, private area of the house. Many people put them in their basements and leave the door open a little as this not only creates a private environment but also keeps odors to a minimum in the rest of the house. 

Some use a closet but if you do this be sure and keep the box clean to reduce odors in such a confined space and don't forget to leave the door open! 

Another placement possibility is under a table. Many people find a place without carpeting is best from a maintenance point of view as tile or cement is a lot easier to clean. 

Ask yourself if you changed the litter box in any way: 

* Has the box been moved to a high traffic area recently? 

* Does the box need cleaning? 

* Is a new litter being used or does it have too heavy a scent (clumping and unscented is best). 

* Has the depth of the litter in the box changed? Some cats like their litter deep, others shallow. 

* Your cat has outgrown the box and needs a larger one. 

* The box is too hard to enter and exit. This can be an issue for older cats. 

Do not put food and water near the litter box. Cats like these two areas kept separate (don't you?). 

If your cat has picked out a particular room to soil try closing the door to that room if you can or cover the target area with furniture. 

Put a bowl of food over the target area as cats like to keep their eating area away from their "bathroom". 

Take your cat to the Vet on a regular basis. 

If you have more than one cat get each one of them their own litter box. 

Have you recently moved? A cat might smell an area where the previous owner's cat urinated. 

Let the cat alone while it goes so it can have some privacy. 

If it is a new cat in your home it could take from three to eight weeks to get adjusted to the new environment. Be patient! 

Was there a recent addition or loss to the family? A new baby, spouse? This is usually temporary until the cat adjusts to the change in their environment. 

A change in your schedule can throw off your cat's schedule as well and cause problems. Try and phase in major lifestyle changes gradually. 

Never, ever punish the cat by kicking, hitting, chasing, screaming or rubbing their nose in their urine (remember the smell doesn't bother them). Cats cannot make the cause and effect connection like we can so punishment after the fact is useless and will only make matters worse. 

Cats are naturally very clean animals and they know where they are going. It is important to remember this and try and help your cat overcome any stress or anxiety they might be having in a caring and loving manner. 

Click here for information on how to choose a cat urine remover 
http://www.cat-urine-remover.com/


----------



## Alexsfriend

Ok, you can make the litter box sides higher by buying correx, corroplast or similar from a builders merchants. Its like cardboard but made of plastic. You can use a blade to cut it to size and score it to make it bend. That way to can cut it so that you have two or three high sides and a low side for the cat to get into the litter tray. Cut it to fit inside the litter tray. When it starts to smell you can just replace it. That will also keep it all fresh.
Wonderful tips here. Im still training my nine month old puppies! I use a chemical neutraliser and carpet shampooer for my house but the pennies and lights thing sounds well good.


----------



## bizabet

one problem I"ve had is that litter box makers apparently think only kittens use litter boxes. My cats all ran 10 lbs and up, and the "large" litter boxes just weren't large enough. Some manufactures have started making bigger ones, but a cheap alternate if in your local hardware store. Go back to the section for concrete and get one of the trays for mixing small amounts of concrete; they are 26 by 20 by 6 (outside dimensions) and are big enough for mulitple cat households. Not so great if you have a "stand and aim" kitty, altho I keep thinking I"ll rig a surround, which would also cut down on litter tracking. The rim is pretty wide--I have one cat that likes to sit on the edge. Sometimes she gets confused and sits facing the wrong way, so I keep it on a plastic mat.


----------



## Dman

Okay, my cat just peed on the plastic packaging that a christmas present came in. Just before he did this he was vigorously rubbing against a cardboard box that another present came in which he usually doesn't do.

The way he peed looked more like a cat marking its territory with his tail straight in the air. Was there something on the boxes that made him do this?


----------



## Chewysmom

My new feral kitty peed all over ME today!
I'm not sure if she was angry, not feeling well, or really relaxed.
She peed in the box later so I think she just was in the wrong place, wrong time.


----------



## kindyroot

Maybe she wanted to express the warm feelings she has for you :luv :mrgreen: :twisted: kidding atback


----------



## Khari

Chewysmom said:


> My new feral kitty peed all over ME today!


How new is your kitty?
Sounds to me that she may have been either excited or really scared....if it keeps on happening then I would be concerned but if not then chalk it up to nerves!


----------



## Stasis

I have 3 cats (2 females, 1 male) and the male has been peeing outside of the litter box on a regular basis ever since I got him. It's not marking, as I've seen him do it numerous times. It's really just like a regular pee. It's not an infection (though he did have one once, which just increased the number of times he peed about tenfold) as it's been going on for 6 years now. The time length rules out schedule changes, location changes, etc. It hasn't increased or diminished during any of those events.

If the bathroom door is left open, he will most definitely end up peeing in the tub.

If ANYTHING flat is on the floor, and I do mean ANYTHING (plastic bag, newspaper, electric cords, bath mat, etc) he will mark it sooner or later. Sometimes it's immediate, I'll come out of the shower and leave the bathroom door open accidentally while going to get dressed, I'll come back 2 minutes later and there's a pee spot on the bath mat.

Occasionally it will be on the couch, for no apparent reason. Usually it will be in some random corner. Sometimes in front of the litter. I've moved several times, and he will just randomly go at it in the new place which rules out returning to a smell.

If I go on vacation for more than 48 hours he will pee on my bed, 100% of the time. This happens occasionally when I'm NOT away, but very rarely.

The boxes (there are 3) are cleaned regularly (scooped out) and thorough cleaned every 2 weeks (full empty out and scrubbing with fresh new litter), and I add Arm & Hammer deodorizer. The deodorizer is not the cause, as I have only been doing this for about a year, and there has been no increase/decrease in the peeing.

By now I've just learned to deal with it, as has my girlfriend thankfully (no way in **** I'm getting rid of him) and made adjustments to my way of doing things... but seeing this thread is giving me a slight hope that maybe, just maybe, I can end this.

Edit: Weird as it is, the newest cat's arrival (young female I saved) has seemingly DIMINISHED his peeing slightly. Yes he's neutered, has been since he was around a year old.


----------



## Squiggy

We have been very lucky I guess. From the first night we brought our two furballs home,,not once have they ever gone where they shouldn't have. Except once Lenny would go in the sink when he had crystals in his urine.


----------



## irishgirl982

My roommate and I had a problem with our cats not using the litterbox.

My rooomate bought a plastic litter catcher mat and put it in front so that the litter wouldn't get everywhere. The cats were constantly peeing on this mat! We got all different kinds of mats, thinking "they won't use this one!" but they just kept right on urinating on them.

Finally, we took all the mats away and just put the litter box right on the floor. Suddenly, the urinating only occured IN the litter box.

Apparently, the cats (or one of them) thought that the mats were PART of the litter box... LOL

So, if you use a mat by your box and your cat is going on it... take it away and see what happens


----------



## D&L

Sorry if this was already asked I haven't read the whole post yet.

I have cream colored carpet and was wondering is Nature's Miracle Just for Cats will discolor the carpet at all. 
Daisy is had some peeing issues on of course my carpet is only three years old so this sounds like a great thing for me to do but I want to make sure it will not discolor the carpet like a different brand I tried once.
Also the carpet shampooer do you think anyone will do as long as it really scrubs will work?

thank you so much for the great idea.


----------



## jendixon

Cats are sensitive creatures. Make sure that you do not provoke you cat by using gentle motions towards it. Hamish used to pee a lot away from his litter box. The reason in the end was that the litterbox was near to our bathroom door. The constant movement of guests towards our bathroom was scaring him. Try to find a quiet place for your litterbox.


----------



## lunarmoonbeam

Hi,i'm just new on the forum,looks really good.I noticed that cats peeing in the wrong places seems to be a big problem.My cats problem was that she would stand in the litter box,but actually pee outside it because she didn't stoop down.My solution to this was to keep the litter box in the bathtub,and every time there was pee outside the box,i'd just rinse it away with disinfectant and water.I know a lot of people might consider it a bit gross,but it's more hygenic than pee getting on the floor,and because a bathtub is ceramic and non porus,the smell never built up or lingered.Obviously every time the tray was cleaned,i'd give the bathtub a very good clean too,after all i did have to bathe in it! As far as i know,nobody ever told me i was smelly! Unfortunately the cat i'm talking about,Merlin,is very old now,and at first i put a stool next to the bath and she would use that to get into the bath,but eventually she couldn't climb into the bath,and she would just pee on the bathroom floor,so now the litter box is on the floor and she's back to standing in the box and peeing outside it,i've got to clean up the pee on the vinyl tiles but the smell is awful and i know that when poor Merlin is gone,i'll have to rip them up and hope the smell hasn't went right through to the floorboards.Thanks.Bye,Kenny.


----------



## doodlebug

Welcome Kenny! I think the solution to your problem may be a larger litter box with higher sides. Many of us use storage totes for litter boxes. Pick one that is at least 12" high (mine are 18). Cut down an area on one side so it's easier for her to get in and out. My boxes are 18"w x 30"L x 18"h storage totes I got in Lowe's, they're made of recycled plastic and I paid like $9 each. I cut a hole in one side with a hot knife (a knife blade attachment for a soldering iron), but they were flexible enough that some sort of box cutter or utility knife should work.


----------



## Chewysmom

Khari said:


> Chewysmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new feral kitty peed all over ME today!
> 
> 
> 
> How new is your kitty?
> Sounds to me that she may have been either excited or really scared....if it keeps on happening then I would be concerned but if not then chalk it up to nerves!
Click to expand...

Wow I am responding so late to this!
It just so happened that the day she peed on me was the day she gained voluntary control of her muscles that allow her to urinate at will


----------



## Nadezhda

Hey!
I've got a question on blacklight, if anyone tried it so far.. One of my friends bought it from an electrician's, as it is not easy to find. She says she's sure she smells cat urine and went all over the house with blacklight, with other lights off, but found nothing... So, is this blacklight mentioned in the first post same as the blacklight used for fake money detection? 'Cause she had the one used for that purpose.. It seems that petsmart ships within US and Canada only


----------



## lrbarton

My male cat has marked or sprayed off and on for years in different areas of my house. This has went on ever since we had a stray cat around the house. We have now moved last April and I still have the same problem in this house. There is no rhyme or reason to it and it is just behavioral...it is so upsetting to me! I hate it...we love this cat..he is a male and has been neutered and checked out by a vet the first time this occured and nothing was wrong! He just likes to do this! Any suggestions? I know someone suggested putting the litter box where they go...well...I can't have mine in my living room and he often marks on the walls...he marks on the shower curtain in my bathroom and against the vanity too! HELP!!! I use Nature's miracle and it helps but I just want to put an end to this recurring problem!


----------



## flyfshrmn1

*Green Machine*

When you use the green machine do you use the cleaning solution that comes with the machine also when you add the clean water to the tank? Or do you just use fresh water and just use that to suck up the Natures miracle?


----------

